# Super-fussy 11 month old. Should I be concerned?



## snadaska (Aug 12, 2009)

I have been worrying a lot about my daughter lately. She was suspected of having a metabolic disorder but further testing has indicated she most likely does not have one. Anyway, the point is that I have been worrying more than usual and wondering if her behavior is "normal" because of that experience. Here's the situation:

She has always been a fussy baby. She became MUCH happier when she gained some mobility. She is 11 months old. She still cries a lot. I mean a lot. There is usually a reason, such as she wants to crawl up the stairs but there is a gate in her way. Or a door is closed and she wants on the other side. She also cries sometimes when she is in her carseat. She will arch so as to make it hard to strap her in if she doesnt want to go in. She will not sit still for a diaper change and often cries. If I take something away from her (because its a choking hazard for example) she screams and cries.

Her reactions are so intense. Sometimes I can't handle the whining and crying. Its not all the time like when she was younger but its still hard.

WIll she outgrow this? Is this normal? Have you all had similar experiences with your LOs?

TIA!!


----------



## blessedmama59 (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally, I think it sounds like a normal 11 month old. I wouldn't worry unless you notice developmental issues. High needs babies usually turn into high needs toddlers (I have one myself), esp once they start exploring the world around them. I'm reading The Happiest Toddler on the Block right now, and it explains brain development and how to deal with power struggles/tantrums. There are several books on how to understand and deal with toddler behavior, though. Good luck and know that your patience will pay off, mama!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds normal to me, too. My 14 month old hates to be denied anything. That's just the life of a toddler. They want it all. What's yours is mine and what's mine is mine. The more they see, the more they want to do.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My 9.5 month old is whiny too, he has always had to be held, and if he's not because something has to be done with 2 hands, oh watch the waterworks turn on and the screaming begins. He just whines all.the.time lately more so, I'm pretty sure he's got teeth coming in.

He also hates all the same things, he gets mad if we go beyond the gate, he cries if something gets taken away, he has been rather challenging the last few weeks, he's driving me crazy.


----------

